# Dog won't pee on dirt.



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

We moved into a new house with a dirt back yard and my puppy chooses to pee on our giant patio slab instead of the dirt. I stand out there with him so that I can prohibit him from going on the patio and praise him when he goes on the dirt. He'll do it every now and again but sometimes it's only a dribble and its never unless I'm out there. Most of the time he just stares at me though. I've corrected him going on the patio by interrupting him while he goes and placing him on the dirt and he still always retreats to the patio. My other dog goes on the dirt just fine and has never peed on our patio. 

It's becoming really annoying. Any suggestions?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Time, consistency and patience. Some dogs are just very particular in that regard. When the heat wave breaks and the weather becomes more tolerable, can you add a patch of grass somewhere in the yard? (just a thought)


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

We live in Arizona, so dirt is not easily achievable. Still, we hate the dirt and fully intend on planting grass throughout the entire yard. Keep your fingers crossed for us that it takes! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Whoops! Pardon my typo. Dirt is definitely easily achievable here. I meant to say "grass is not easily achievable" here! I'm sure you got the gist of what I was trying to say, anyway. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MissAlice (May 13, 2013)

You have to walk the dog to the dirt on the lead, stand with it there and tell it pottypotty or whatever your command is. This can take weeks and weeks with some dogs, because well . . some dogs just aren't that bright. I have one at the moment who is truly quite dumb, but it just means it takes 8 times longer to teach the trick. But they WILL learn. 

I like my dogs to use their outdoor soil potty, but I don't scold if they use the patio as it's easy to clean it up. Your success will depend on you staying calm and being persistent. Don't get really mad when dog goes wrong. I see people practically kick their dog to the place they wanted it to pee after it peed in the wrong location. Dog learns nothing except that 'that area is where I go when I'm bad.' You also need to keep your voice consistent when giving the toilet command. No point being soothing "pottypotty" one moment, then a furious "POTTAY POTTAY" the next. The dog doesn't speak English and thinks the two different sounding commands are different things.


----------

